# APBTs in Flyball...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This is not my video, but I'm sharing because I thought it was cool. Courtesy of our very own Pit Bulletin Legal News via Face Book (where I got the link from).






Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Amazing! Those aren't dogs, they are speeding bullets!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Faster then Border Collies is pretty dang impressive!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn they were really flying.  such a cool vid :woof:


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

I love this video more every time I see it!

We just started our first flyball class yesterday... I have high hopes!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Look at em go. awesome.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweet Clip........


> APBT can out do any dog at what it was bred to do, then whip em when their done.......... (Colby, Armitage)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought everyone here would appreciate that video. I was in awe watching them. I liked the end when they went as teams and did it back to back like that! Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I thought everyone here would appreciate that video. I was in awe watching them. I liked the end when they went as teams and did it back to back like that! Pretty cool, huh?


thanks for sharing Bev!!! I LOVED it so much!! I love the BSL team hahaha and how focused they were in the teams, WOW so amazing to watch!!


----------

